

Multicore may not be so scary - ukdm
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/multicore-0930.html

======
pbw
The article implies we could hit 48-cores in 5-8 years before problems (memory
contention) set in. After that I guess something new needs to come along. Also
that might get us close to when Moore's Law itself ends, when something beyond
integrated circuits needs to step in.

I wrote about multi-core and Moore's law recently:
<http://www.kmeme.com/2010/09/clock-speed-wall.html>

------
nwmcsween
When 48+ cores becomes standard Linux, as it is currently won't be relevant.
When large multicore and distributed computing becomes more of a norm bolting
on distributed parts to Linux won't be sufficient or will be so convoluted
that simply creating something new will be easier. This is already happening
with union mounts, lustre, ceph and linux checkpoint and restart.

------
wccrawford
So wait, it's not scary because we will invent things in the future that make
it easier?

By the same logic, Columbus crossing the Ocean wasn't scary. I mean, look at
how easy it is now!

We have to deal with multiple processors -today-.

